# Obama to Skip Wreath Laying Ceremony at Arlington on Monday



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

AP: Obama to Skip Wreath Laying Ceremony at Arlington on Monday
By Doug Powers • May 25, 2010 11:20 AM

President Obama went to Arlington Cemetery to lay the wreath *last year*, but this year Obama's handing the wreath to Plugs and heading off to the more welcoming political climes *of Chicago*:

Michelle Malkin AP: Obama to Skip Wreath Laying Ceremony at Arlington on Monday

Is anyone surprised.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The asshole has no business there.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Couldn't agree more about the person not being there, but the Commander in Chief absolutely should be there as we are at war and soldiers are dying every day, but he needs a vacation. He's going to a ceremony in Illinois, but it is not the same. Worst of all there is a banquet dinner for families of lost soldiers after the wreath ceremony that he is skipping.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Well at least he'll be rushing back to DC to host the tribute to Paul McCartney at the White House on June 2nd.

...Wait, what?!
Oh, ok. I get it. See, celebs serve his agenda. Dead soldiers and their families clearly don't. The man has his priorities...

Scumbag.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

And people expected more?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What a disgrace. I agree with KW, obama is not worthy to set foot there. But, as the commander in chief (and I shudder every time I write or see that) he is obligated to support the men & women who have sacrificed everything for this country. The only reason I could see him staying away is that the National Geologic Services has told him that a major earthquake will be caused by all the veterans burried there rolling over in their graves at the same time. Guess he just can't bring himself to acknowledge the people who have helped make this country great while he is working so hard to bring it to its knees.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> What a disgrace. I agree with KW, obama is not worthy to set foot there. But, as the commander in chief (and I shudder every time I write or see that) he is obligated to support the men & women who have sacrificed everything for this country. The only reason I could see him staying away is that the National Geologic Services has told him that a major earthquake will be caused by all the veterans burried there rolling over in their graves at the same time. Guess he just can't bring himself to acknowledge the people who have helped make this country great while he is working so hard to bring it to its knees.


He is a fraudulent elected president,he is NOT an American,and he may reside in The White House but he will never be commander in chief,he ranks right along with Commie Kerry and Jihad Hanoi Jane.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, if he doesn't want to be there because he's a disgrace to the soldiers buried at Arlington then at least send someone worthy of the task

not that buffoon biden !


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't think it's possible for me... To EVER open up news articles about Obama, and not get so raging mad that I want to punch babies. 

Everything I read about him makes my blood boil. How the PHUCK, can you NOT go to Arlington, as the effin' Commander in Chief?!? This guy isn't even trying to HIDE the fact that he despises Americans... 

I'd write more, however I'm gonna go with Harry's stance on doing so... "If I wrote what I REALLY wanted, men with black suits would be knocking on my door."


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Purely disgusting. And "F" Paul McCartney too!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I really cant believe this stuff still surprises me. I guess I just cant fathom an American President that actually hates the country and the soldiers. It really shouldn't shock me anymore I believe he is the number one enemy of the United States we know. As of lately this is not the country I grew up in.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Start packing your bags ...can't some quick enough


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> I really cant believe this stuff still surprises me. I guess I just cant fathom an American President that actually hates the country and the soldiers. It really shouldn't shock me anymore I believe he is the number one enemy of the United States we know. As of lately this is not the country I grew up in.


I think it shocks us because we would expect a reasonable person to realize that things they did before were stupid and the next time around act more presidential. But this buffoon could give a fuck and has stopped trying to look like the hero the Dem's wanted him to be. So when he continues the buffoonery it does surprise us because we think common sense should dictate and we expect him to figure it out at some point.

In 2012 we will be voting someone into that office that takes the job seriously and shares our sense of pride for this great country!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Eagle13 said:


> In 2012 we will be voting someone into that office that takes the job seriously and shares our sense of pride for this great country!


Let's just pray we make it that long.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> Let's just pray we make it that long.


We really have to make it start to happen in November! There really has to be a push by people with common sense to make this a lame duck president.


----------

